# NCEES SE practice prob 121



## NEK ENGINEER (Oct 26, 2017)

Does anyone know why the solution used 0.3Pn for braced compresion strength? For Special Concentric braced frame, i thought i should be 0.3Pne where Pne = min(RyFyAg, 1.14FcreAg). Thank you for your help!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 26, 2017)

This was addressed in errata.


----------



## NEK ENGINEER (Oct 26, 2017)

Got it. Thank you so much!


----------

